# Abu Garcia 6600 C4 issues.



## Fishsmith85 (Mar 4, 2015)

I have a Abu Garcia 6600 C4 around 7 years old that will not reel in or cast properly. When I cast its like I have the brake tightened all the way down and it is almost impossible to reel in under any load. I have disassembled it down to every individual piece, cleaned it out and lubricated it and there is no difference. I thought about putting new bearings and gears into it but then I'm out 75% of the cost of a new one in that model. Has anyone else been through this before and maybe give me some pointers.


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

I have rebuilt many 5600 C4s. When you had it apart bad bearings should have been evident. Hard to cast and reel I would lean towards an improper spool tension caused by a missing shim in the tension cap


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Bad level wind pawl. Remove the cap on the bottom of the level wind, there is a piece in there that rides in the double helix level wind gear. it should be "U" shaped on the end, but after a lot of hard use one side can and does wear/ chip/ break off causing binding. It's really a regular maintenance item, but people seem to ignore it...

http://store.dadsoletackle.com/abu-...rcia-ambassadeur-5600bcx-pawl-abu-pn-1121558-


----------



## Fishsmith85 (Mar 4, 2015)

I'm going to order new shim, axle clip and line pawl and see if that does the trick. Bearings seemed fine when I had it apart. Thanks for the responses


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Fishsmith85 said:


> I'm going to order new shim, axle clip and line pawl and see if that does the trick. Bearings seemed fine when I had it apart. Thanks for the responses


Make sure the level wind worm gear is taken apart, cleaned, inspected and regreased (I like Quantum Hot Sauce) make sure there is so debris in worm gear housing. Look at the bushing/bearing on drive gear side to assure it's not bad. Abu C's and Records are pretty darn bullet proof, but the exposed to dirt level wind is the weakest part of the system. No way to improve the design I can come up with.


----------



## jd4223 (Feb 12, 2012)

Should send the reel to Tuna Tom.Normal charge of $25 to fix and clean the reel. All my 30 year old Penn Reels look and perform like brand new. Google Tuna Tom. Works in Michigan by Lake Huron I think. Excellent service.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

bowhunter426 said:


> I have rebuilt many 5600 C4s. When you had it apart bad bearings should have been evident. Hard to cast and reel I would lean towards an improper spool tension caused by a missing shim in the tension cap


If a shim were missing under the tension cap it would be hard to get any pressure on the spool shaft end, and the spool would freespool too much, not bind.
Unless it was possible to crank down the cap so far the spool cap itself was acting like the tension shim.....


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

ESOX said:


> Unless it was possible to crank down the cap so far the spool cap itself was acting like the tension shim.....


On the 5600 it is. I am assuming the 6600 is similar. The shim isnt really a shim but a friction reducing medium. Without it the shaft rides in the cap and will gall creating the binding.


----------



## Zib (Jan 7, 2008)

If the other suggestions above aren't the problem then most likely it's the anti-reverse bearing. When the anti-reverse bearing went on my C4 after the third time using it I couldn't reel in or let line out. C4's are notorious for the anti-reverse bearing going out.


----------



## Fishsmith85 (Mar 4, 2015)

Unfortunately my Abu's are giving me trouble this year. My revo toro Nacl has broken down 3 times this year alone leaving me with zero confidence in the reel and After trying to fix the 6600 with zero luck I think I am going to send them both back to the Abu Garcia repair shop to let them fix them professionally. Hopefully they will be good to go since I like both reels.


----------

